# Loop around Fremont/Milpitas



## SpamnRice (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm going to be in Fremont on the 12th & 13th for work. I saw this ride > http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/1st-Siclista-Classic . So I'm going to drive down Sunday and do it then. Does anyone know to average/typical time it takes to do this ride?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I'd say 3 to 4 hours depending on the rider(s), plus any stops. The ride report for that event is here. Everything on this route that is east of 680 is great cycling. I think the remainder of the loop would be fine on a Sunday, but less so with traffic. Unless you are an incredibly strong climber, you will need low gearing for the climb up Sierra Rd, either a compact with a big cassette or a triple.


----------



## SpamnRice (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey, thanks for the info. I've got my climbing gear on. I'm giving myself 5hrs. Extra time for getting lost, photo-ops and whatevers.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

SpamnRice said:


> Hey, thanks for the info. I've got my climbing gear on. I'm giving myself 5hrs. Extra time for getting lost, photo-ops and whatevers.


I used to ride Calaveras a lot. I've done that loop, and the part riding Mission and Warm Springs kind of sucks. We usually started our rides off of Scott Creek, where Green Valley Road turns into N Park Victoria (it's on that route, at about the 70K point). Start there, ride up Sierra, turn on Calaveras ("the wall"), ride out to Sunol, then turn around and go back the way you came. Calaveras is one of the great roads for riding in the Bay Area, and doing it both directions is a really good ride, and will be relatively car free.


----------



## orng_crsh (Jan 8, 2007)

+1 on this recommendation. Niles Canyon has no shoulder and for me it detracts from the riding experience. Sunol both ways is a great ride - quite, peaceful, and beautiful. Coming down towards Sunol you can turn around at the 680 junction to go back up Calaveras.

Maybe you should ask some of the group to ride along with ya  

You can park and ride at the corners of Jacklin and North Park Victoria. 



mohair_chair said:


> I used to ride Calaveras a lot. I've done that loop, and the part riding Mission and Warm Springs kind of sucks. We usually started our rides off of Scott Creek, where Green Valley Road turns into N Park Victoria (it's on that route, at about the 70K point). Start there, ride up Sierra, turn on Calaveras ("the wall"), ride out to Sunol, then turn around and go back the way you came. Calaveras is one of the great roads for riding in the Bay Area, and doing it both directions is a really good ride, and will be relatively car free.


----------



## SpamnRice (Nov 17, 2007)

Wow. Sierra's quite the hill. That ride is pretty damn nice. I did the Siclista's route. I got slowed by traffic&fog on the drive from Sacto. I finally got rolling around 12. Had a head wind up Niles and a tail wind up Sierra. Thank God! RH calve cramped twice on that hill... I actually liked it.(the hill, not the cramps) Intimidating when you first see it after turning off Piedmont, but not so bad after you get going. I'm definitely doing it again if I get the chance. "Hey Boss, can you schedule all my training in Fremont on Mondays?"


----------



## Superunleaded (Jun 19, 2006)

daym. a week late and a dollar short 
I will be doing this route this Sunday with the Siclista boyz starting at the corner of Alvarado-Niles and Dyer streets with a roll time of 8:30am. anybody want to join us?


----------

